

Show HN: Mattermark for PR built whilst in College - tehrania

I&#x27;m finishing my last year at college and built a PR SaaS tool that is currently at $1k MRR. The goal is to build a Mattermark for PR, using machine learning to analyse press opportunities for startups.<p>Any feedback would be appreciated: www.contactable.io
======
bakztfuture
Saw your post on PH as well few days back, I really enjoyed checking out your
demo... really interesting product! Could you detail some of the machine
learning techniques behind it? Looking forward to seeing further developments
on your project in the future.

~~~
tehrania
Thank you so much! We mostly use NLP on the articles for entity extraction,
using a mixture of Alchemy, open calais and NLTK.

------
startupdev
How big is your team size?. By the way its a cool idea !.

~~~
parham
just two, me and the OP

------
kcole16
Check your copyright declaration. It's 2015 :)

~~~
tehrania
Cheers! nice find :)

------
dkarwa
Transparent, clean and nuanced! I can't wait to start using this...

